# 1998 Altima adding keyless entry



## MatDaCat (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently bought a 1998 Nissan Altima. It has power locks and windows, and it has the red alarm light on the dash. When I bought the car it didnt come with the keyless entry remote, so I bought one. I've tried programming it(insert key and remove 6 times) but it doesnt seem to work. How can I find out if my altima came with the keyless entry option. If it did not come with the keyless option, what do i need to buy to add it on. Ive been going through the forums but I cant seem to find an answer.


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

You know what? You may just be having the same trouble I'm having. I'm pretty sure your Altima has it. My 2001 GXE does.

My Pathfinder has keyless entry but I washed my remote with my clothes. I bought a remote on ebay and tried to enter the registration mode with no luck. I don't know if the knock-off remote works or not since I can't even get to the part where you press the button to register it.

. Shut all doors
. Lock doors
. Insert key fully and retract 6 times within 10 seconds

I'm having the same problem. Others have said it was easy.


----------



## MatDaCat (Aug 20, 2007)

My 98 is also a GXE. Ive tried inserting the key 6 times but I just cant get it to work. The side markers are supposed to flash if done correctly, but they dont. Any tips you guys can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Classification:
EL99-001A

Reference:
NTB99-036A

Date:
May 10, 2000

NISSAN KEYLESS REMOTE ENTRY PROGRAMMING

This amended version of NTB99-036 updates the Applied Vehicle, Service Information, and Service This amended Procedure Sections. Please discard all paper copies of NTB99-036 

APPLIED VEHICLES: 1998-00 Altima (L30) 
1998-00 Frontier (D22) 
1998-99 Maxima (A32) 
2000 Maxima (A33) 
1998-00 Pathfinder (R50) 
1998-99 Sentra (B14) 
2000 Sentra (B15) 
1999-00 Quest (V41) 
2000 Xterra (WD22)


SERVICE INFORMATION

If a remote switch assembly (remote controller) for an Applied Nissan vehicle does not operate or operates intermittently, it may need to be re-programmed.

Use the following procedure to program the remote controller.

NOTE : Not all trim level variations of a given vehicle include the remote controller function. Review the vehicle sales brochure to determine if the vehicle trim level is equipped with the remote controller function before starting the programming procedure.

Also confirm that the remote controller(s) being programmed is the correct remote controller for the vehicle.

NOTE :A. 1998-99 Altima, Maxima, Pathfinder, Sentra, and Frontier Models, 1999 Quest, and 2000 Frontier Models built before VIN 343314:

If the vehicle has more than one remote controller, the remote controllers must all be programmed at the same time (a maximum of 4 remotes can be programmed).

B. All 2000 Altima, Maxima, Pathfinder, Sentra, Quest, Xterra, Frontier Crew Cab and Desert Runner Models, and Frontier Models built after VIN 343314:

If the vehicle has more than one remote controller, the oldest ID code is erased when programming a new remote when there are already 4 ID codes in memory.

If there are less than 4 ID codes stored in memory, then the new ID code is added and no ID codes are erased, unless a new remote is programmed after filling all 4 memory positions. A maximum of 4 remotes can be programmed.

NOTE :Regarding 2000 Maxima, Pathfinder, and Sentra vehicles:

You may use CONSULT-II to program remotes for these vehicles. Refer to the appropriate Electronic Service Manual (ESM) for further information. You may also program these vehicle remotes using the Service Procedure provided below.

CLAIMS INFORMATION

^ Re-programming of an otherwise functional remote controller is not covered by warranty.

^ Re-programming of additional remote controllers is not covered by warranty.

^ Remote controller replacement due to customer abuse, purse/pocket damage, and/or loss is not covered by warranty.

^ The replacement of the remote controller battery is not covered by warranty.

Service Procedure 
Notes 

For 1998-2000 Maxima, Pathfinder, Sentra, Altima, and Frontier Vehicles 2000 Quest and Xterra Vehicles:

1. Programming Procedure:

A. Get in the vehicle. Close and lock all doors using the driver's power door lock-unlock switch.

B. Insert and remove the ignition key more than 6 times within a 10 second period (at a rate of one insertion/removal cycle per second). The key should be withdrawn from the ignition key cylinder completely each time it is removed.

NOTE : Do not rush the insertion/removal key cycling process.

C. Turn the ignition key to the "ACC" position. The ignition key should remain in the "ACC" position throughout the remainder of the programming, including programming of additional remote controllers.

D. Press any button on the remote controller one time.

NOTE : Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful.

The hazard warning lights will flash twice when this step is accurately completed and programming is successful. For 2000 Quest vehicles, the side marker/tail/license lamps will flash twice when programming is successful.

E. If you are programming only one remote, proceed to step 3A. If programming additional remotes, continue with step 2A, below.


2. Programming Additional Remote Controllers (Maximum of 4 Remotes):

A. Remain inside the vehicle after programming the first remote.

B. Use the driver's power door lock-unlock switch to unlock and then lock the doors.

C. Press any button on one of the additional remote controllers one time.

NOTE : Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful.

The hazard warning lights will flash twice when programming is successful. For 2000 Quest vehicles, the side marker/tail/license lamps will flash twice when programming is successful.

If there is more than one additional remote to be programmed, repeat steps 2A through 2C above for each additional remote.


3. End Programming:

A. Remove the key from the ignition.

B. Use the door lock-unlock switch on the driver's door to unlock the doors. Open the driver's door to complete the programming

C. Check the operation of each of the remote controllers by locking/unlocking the doors with each remote controller you have programmed.



For 1999 Quest Vehicles:

1. Programming Procedure:

A. Get in the vehicle. Close and lock all doors using the driver's power door lock-unlock switch.

B. Insert and remove the ignition key more than 6 times within a 10 second period (at a rate of one insertion/removal cycle per second). The key should be withdrawn from the ignition key cylinder completely each time it is removed.

NOTE : Do not rush the insertion/removal key cycling process. The side marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this step is accurately completed.

C. Turn the ignition key to the "ACC" position. The ignition key should remain in the "ACC" position throughout the remainder of the programming, including programming of additional remote controllers.

D. Press any button on the remote controller one time.

NOTE : Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful. The side marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this step is accurately completed and programming is successful.

E. If you are programming only one remote, proceed to step 3A. If programming additional remotes, continue with step 2A, below.


2. Programming Additional Remote Controllers (Maximum of 4 Remotes):

A. Remain inside the vehicle after programming the first remote.

B. Use the driver's power door lock-unlock switch to unlock and then lock the doors.

C. Press any button on one of the additional remote controllers one time.

NOTE : Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful. The side marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this step is accurately completed and programming is successful.

If there is more than one additional remote to be programmed, repeat steps 2A through 2C above for each additional remote.


3. End Programming:

A. Remove the key from the ignition.

B. Use the door lock-unlock switch on the driver's door to unlock the doors. Open the driver's door to complete the programming.

C. Check the operation of each of the remote controllers by locking/unlocking the doors with each of the remote controllers you have programmed.


----------



## MatDaCat (Aug 20, 2007)

Thx for the tip but I tried it and I cant get the side markers to light up after Ive inserted the key 6 times. Any other tips?


----------



## rfleites (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the exact same problem. I don't get the hazard lights to flash no matter how methodical it is done. Any ideas?


----------



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

Try disconnecting the car's battery for an hour.


----------

